# Raw Feeders: Chicken?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I've heard that chicken allergies are common in poodles. Have any raw feeders had trouble feeding chicken? Or is just chicken-based kibble?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas's first solid meal was ground raw turkey I believe, then Karen moved them onto whole raw turkey wings. I continued feeding this after I got him for about two months, then he started having major problems with it. I moved him off of chicken completely, including kibble, raw, and treats. If he gets raw, it's beef, turkey, or pork.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

A dog that has problems with a certain protein in kibble may not necessarily have the same problem with raw. I had a friend who's sheltie could not eat beef based kibble (much to her husbands chagrin... he's a beef farmer :biggrin, but he could eat raw beef.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

Cosmo does not do well with cooked chicken, but he does fine when it is raw - raw chicken backs are a big part of his diet. He also does well with raw beef and pork, but no so well with raw turkey for some reason.


----------

